# NI referral list



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

In case you missed it on the other thread, I've offered to keep a list of everyone who has ordered NI so we can share the benefit of getting £5 off your next order when someone new places an order. 

If you have already ordered NI and wish to be on the list please send me a Private Message with your full name (i.e. the one you gave NI) and approx. when it was (just the month will do) and I will maintain a list. 

If you are new to NI and are ready to place your first order then please contact me and I will PM you a name off the list and of course your name will be added to the list. 

A big thanks to Helen (Dylansmum) who has enlightened many of us about NI and for generously allowing us all to share the referral discount :twothumbs:

Clare
x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you Clare. MichelleE ordered today and gave my name so I'll have a friend2friend £5 discount off my next order


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

what a lovely idea


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for organising this Clare, I'll PM my details. Simply delighted with NI and more important, so is Millie, who seems to be triving on it.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't forget this list!

I've passed on a few names now but don't forget when you've ordered to remember to PM me your own details so you can be added too. Reminders for Pixie and Curt007 if you've ordered???


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Yep thanks ordering tomorrow, will let you know


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

i will be putting a order in soon


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

hi
we will be placing our first order tomorrow...Michael Watson


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, I think we must have doubled NI's business! Still it's nice to support a friendly, helpful and caring small company and I reckon we'll make cockapoos the healthiest breed in the UK!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

andy0 said:


> i will be putting a order in soon


PM me when you're ready for a name off the list.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> hi
> we will be placing our first order tomorrow...Michael Watson


Have sent you a referral name via PM


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be ordering after my holiday. Thought it wasn't a great time to change Maisie's diet before going away so plan to settle her back to the old routine, get new pup settled down too and in some sort of routine, then contact NI and place order.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> I will be ordering after my holiday. Thought it wasn't a great time to change Maisie's diet before going away so plan to settle her back to the old routine, get new pup settled down too and in some sort of routine, then contact NI and place order.


Sounds like a good plan. Just PM me for a friend name when you're ready


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

We intend to wean our two pups off of the Origen pack-up given by JDs over a couple of weeks or maybe quicker But they look so good on the Origen we may just use it up and then put them onto NI.. Michael


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought I'd keep Izzy on Origen until she's settled a bit, then I'll order N.I. I'm going to put my other dog on it too, and maybe the cat!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Please could you pm me a name off the list as I will be ordering this week. I will let you know when I have done so that you can add mine to the list. Thank you.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Clare, can you send me the next referral name please, will order N.I. then. Can I order online then, or do I have to phone? Please add my name to the list too. Thanks


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Just a reminder that order has to be 10kg and over


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Jayne, I'm switching Phoebe too, and maybe the cat....
Today's job - sorting out the freezer!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George loves his NI, was going to wait a few more days but decided to do it last night, eaten his breakfast and keeps going back to his bowl, so was a hit!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Clare - supplies running low so will be ordering next week. Has my name been passed on to anyone? Thanks


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi Clare - supplies running low so will be ordering next week. Has my name been passed on to anyone? Thanks


Hi Michelle, yes, it was curt007 so you should be able to claim your £5 off.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

*A gentle reminder of how this list works*

When ordering Natural Instinct direct from the company please contact me first to get a referral name. For being referred by a friend YOU will receive £5 off your FIRST order with them and your friend will get £5 off their next order. When you've ordered send me your full name and town name (apparently NI ask for this) so I can add you to the list. 

I've had quite a few people sending me names after they have ordered so they are missing out on £5 off and getting £5 off for someone else. 

Please PM me rather than post in the threads as it's easier for me to spot and now the holidays are here I'm not getting on the forum that often in the day time so mostly checking messages at night. 

Many thanks


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)

*How do you prepare NI?*

Hi

I was reading your thread about NI food, so I googled it.
My dogs are really fussy about their food and I can't seam to find one that they will eat all of. 

How do you prepare the raw food? Do you mix with a complete dry food?

Thanks

Shelly


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Shelly said:


> Hi
> 
> I was reading your thread about NI food, so I googled it.
> My dogs are really fussy about their food and I can't seam to find one that they will eat all of.
> ...


you shouldnt mix raw food with dry in the same meal as they are digested at different rates. raw is digested faster than dried. 

if your feeding NI the only preperation is weighing out each meal so you can defrost them seperetly. then just pop it in their bowle and watch them injoy.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...and boy, do they enjoy


----------



## Shelly (Apr 1, 2011)

My only concern is the percentage of Protein, I think the website said 14%, whereas most dry foods have 20-22% (ish).

Do you feed other food as well, even if it is at different times?

thanks 

Shel


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Shelly said:


> My only concern is the percentage of Protein, I think the website said 14%, whereas most dry foods have 20-22% (ish).
> 
> Do you feed other food as well, even if it is at different times?
> 
> ...


The reason for the lower percentage of protein is that it's a raw, wet food, so there is a lot of water in it. It's 80-85% meat, but there is water in meat. You find that the dogs drink very little when they are on raw food, as they get a lot of moisture from their food.
I don't feed anything else apart from bones for recreation and teeth cleaning - there is no reason to, unless you really want to or if you need a dried food for convenience at times. Some like to feed occasional chicken wings for variety, but NI has everything that dogs need for optimum nutrition and is professionally balanced.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Shelly, there's some brilliant threads on here about Barf diet and Natural Instinct (NI) food. NI, is the easy version of the Barf diet.

Then give NI a call, they are very helpful and knowledgeable, it was a pleasure talking to them.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just ordered my first NI today, but forgot the referral stuff, sorry.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Could this thread go as a sticky Kendal just so people dont forget it


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

We're thinking of placing our first order (Clare I will PM you first) and had a quick look at their website, it says......
'Usually we say "thank you" by giving a £5 discount for each new customer you bring us, but from now until the end of August, we are giving an even bigger incentive to spread the word!

For each new customer that you recommend who places a food order of 10kg or more, you will receive a special one-off coupon code which will entitle you to a huge 20% off your next order (excluding shipping)!

Furthermore, your friend will receive a £5 discount off their first order too!

All you need to do is tell your friends about us, get them to call us with their first order, and mention your name. We will then email you your special discount code, which must be used by 31/8/11. That's all there is to it!

Don't forget, even if you don't need to place an order for delivery in August, you can still order and specify a future delivery date (Tuesday to Friday).

All we ask is that you and your friend order at least 10kg each of our fabulous frozen pet food, and that your friend places their first order on the telephone.

Only one code can be used per order, but there is no limit to the number of friends you can recommend. Why not forward this web page to all your dog-loving friends in your address book, and start saving today!'


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

GreenFamily said:


> We're thinking of placing our first order (Clare I will PM you first) and had a quick look at their website, it says......
> 'Usually we say "thank you" by giving a £5 discount for each new customer you bring us, but from now until the end of August, we are giving an even bigger incentive to spread the word!
> 
> For each new customer that you recommend who places a food order of 10kg or more, you will receive a special one-off coupon code which will entitle you to a huge 20% off your next order (excluding shipping)!
> ...


Great Nic, just PM for the name before you order. 
Clare
x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just another reminder to please contact me BEFORE you place your first order. The whole point of the list is to be referred by someone so that both parties benefit. I'm getting a growing number of people contacting me after they have already ordered asking to be added to the list. This is fine and I'm adding them but the list is growing longer and longer and we're not using up the names and moving down the list. 

Please plan in advance and contact me first, especially during these last few days in august when the 20% applies instead of £5. 

Many thanks
Clare
x


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

Clare, I've sent you a PM for my 'friends' details. I'm going to place an order in the morning (Tue). thanks


----------

